
SpudPress: Pain Free Static WordPress Hosting - scotchio
https://spudpress.com
======
thecodemonkey
Hey, I'm one of the founders. We built SpudPress because we felt that there
was room for a different static-site approach.

Most other static site generators are awesome, but they require you to use
cumbersome command line tools. SpudPress uses WordPress (which 25% of all
websites are already running[1]) and turns it into a pain-free static site
generator.

We take care of all the edge cases and just generate and host a static site
for you so you can take advantage of all the benefits (high scalability,
affordable hosting, no more server-side security vulnerability worries, etc.)

[1] [http://ma.tt/2015/11/seventy-five-to-go/](http://ma.tt/2015/11/seventy-
five-to-go/)

~~~
jonathonf
Advantages over `wget -mkEpnp` ?

~~~
thecodemonkey
Great question! What we offer is basically that - with a whole bunch more. We
take automatically care of all the edge cases, trigger syncs automatically,
invalidate CDN cache. Not to mention taking care of the whole deployment and
hosting pipeline.

